# Help: Mk1 1.8t AEB wiring harness setup?



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in the middle of an AEB 1.8t swap And I am ready for the wiring. I unwrapped the harness and split everything where it needed to go. But I noticed there's a ton of extra wire. However, the IAT sensor and throttle body wires are shorter( using mk4 manifold) I'm not sure if I want to extend those or if there's a better way. So I have a few questions open for advice. 

1. Is it easiest to just extend the wires from throttle body and IAT?

2. Where did you guys mount your ECU? if in the cabin, what did you do to get it through the firewall? I was going to make a custom sealed box in the raintray bit it looks like there is a hell of a lot of moisture in that area.

If anyone has any pics that would be awesome!
I did search plenty but didn't find much info on where and how to run the wiring. Once I get mine done I will do a detailed writeup on how I did mine for others with props to whoever gives some advice.


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Bump it


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

Although I did mine on a Mk2, I attached the ECU right under the fusebox (above it may work too!) and from there the wires JUST reached the throttle body (every other wire reached fine too). You should be able to get the wires though one of the existing rubber grommets in the fire wall but its a tricky process!


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

My ECU is mounted under the raintray. I also extended the wires. Don't crimp them...solder them. I haven't had any problems with ECU. GL!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's the full build thread from start to finish on my AEB into mk1 Scirocco, same deal as a mk1 golf/rabbit, hope it can be of help, loads of pics...... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...aka-skinned-knuckle-fest-)&highlight=day+swap


----------

